# The Valleys



## Ranbay (Sep 24, 2012)

http://www.mtv.co.uk/shows/the-valleys. Omfg,


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2012)

I saw a billboard for that when I was up the 'Diff yesterday.

Scary.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2012)

The fuckers can't even spell 'cwtch' properly.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2012)

http://valleysarehere.com/
a good counter site



> True to form MTV didn’t bother doing anything in the Valleys –_we don’t think half of the people involved in the show have ever been here_. Instead they decided to throw some cash at a preview screening, nice and close to their Camden offices.
> 
> And from what we’ve heard it seems that all of the concerns raised by people like Charlotte Church, Rachel Trezise and Paul Murphy MP have come true. One of the journalists who was there said the show was “playing on crass and over-simplified stereotypes” and “need(s) to be watch(ed) through your hands”.
> 
> ...


http://valleysarehere.com/2012/09/19/mtv-playing-on-crass-and-over-simplified-stereotypes/


----------



## ddraig (Sep 27, 2012)

and some more anti mtv
http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...s-arrogance-might-just-cost-them-8175627.html


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Sep 27, 2012)

and more radicalwales.org/2012/09/mtvs-cultural-misappropriation-of.html


----------



## Gromit (Sep 27, 2012)

Jordon had forgotten had he?

Rather than We deliberately cast people who we knew would be happy to carry out our instructions to act like dicks for the entire series. 

He was acting like he never sees valleys people... In his club... Every single week. 

It's all such bullshit.


----------



## bendeus (Sep 27, 2012)

This is fucking horrendous. Rip the heart out of the communities and then snigger behind your hands at an unrealistic pastiche of what is left of a proud, self-organised and historically and culturally rich area. Fucking Tarquin cunts.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 1, 2012)

From what I'm picking up, about as realistic as The Only Way is Essex, or even less so. I hate shite programmes like this and can happily comment to say so, despite almost never watching them ... 

I post as someone who avoids going to Aberdare, Merthyr, etc as much as I can  ...


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 1, 2012)

Dirty fucking bastards - always the same, cherry pick the donkeys to make fools of us all. fucking cunts. fuck them.

And we are fucking fools for playing up to it too.


----------



## bendeus (Oct 1, 2012)

Gavin Bl said:


> Dirty fucking bastards - always the same, cherry pick the donkeys to make fools of us all. fucking cunts. fuck them.
> 
> And we are fucking fools for playing up to it too.


 
You'll always find sufficient fame-crazed social inepts to do this kind of shite. If you know the valleys you'll realise it reflects the most shallow, one-dimensional element of that place. Sadly, not many people know the valleys


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeh, just getting it off my chest! :-D


----------



## ddraig (Oct 3, 2012)

another good article
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/n...hows-we-still-have-the-smarts-91466-31948817/


----------



## Tankus (Oct 3, 2012)

bendeus said:


> You'll always find sufficient fame-crazed social inepts to do this kind of shite. If you know the valleys you'll realise _it reflects the most shallow, one-dimensional element of that place_. Sadly, not many people know the valleys


 
find that anywhere really .........


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 3, 2012)

That's pretty good, that walesonline article.


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 18, 2012)

This programme was dross but I wasn't expecting  any different. I have to admit the accusations of stereotyping from some Welsh folk tickled me. Getting upset about this whilst no doubt not even raising an eyebrow at Welsh Rugby fans carrying inflatable sheep, dressing as daffodils and carrying leeks on match days.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2013)

http://valleysarehere.com/2013/04/20/an-invitation-to-mtv-boss-kerry-taylor/


> This week has seen MTV kick on with some wierd – and mostly embarrassing – PR stunts to help promote the next series of patronising swipes at the Valleys. We are not much interested in cheap gimmicks but our statement below now invites MTV’s boss, Kerry Taylor to talk to us.
> MTV’s media team yesterday released plans for an apology in advance from the cast for their ‘bad behaviour’ and general wackiness. A bit like someone at a party without an invite desperately telling anyone who will listen ‘I’m mad me’!


 


> Valleys Are Here statement:
> “If MTV think they can palm us off with a cheap PR stunt like this they should think again. This cynical apology proves that MTV execs wouldn’t know sincerity if it slapped them in the face.
> “Over 2,600 people have called on MTV to donate 5% of the show’s profits to youth charity Valleys Kids because this community campaign is about standing up for an area so many people are proud to call home.


respect to this campaign


----------



## Gromit (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd rather it was shared amongst a number of charities and not one which is crap at financial management. No I can't give sources. I've already said too much.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2013)

post that on their site then


----------



## bendeus (Apr 23, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I'd rather it was shared amongst a number of charities and not one which is crap at financial management. No I can't give sources. I've already said too much.



Dunno about that assertion, though some of the big fish in the valleys third sector are struggling badly at present. They do some bloody good work, though.


----------



## bendeus (Apr 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I'd rather it was shared amongst a number of charities and not one which is crap at financial management. No I can't give sources. I've already said too much.


 
Actually, I'm going to source right backatcha. Spoke to someone very closely involved with the organisation yesterday and their financial situation is stable, although managing multiple (20+) funding streams is always going to be complex. Don't reckon your source has it right, TBH.

Quite dangerous posting stuff like that on a public MB about a high profile charity at the present moment, don't you think?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2013)

agreed
either back it up or retract i reckon gromit


----------



## nogojones (Apr 24, 2013)

or even better, make something up that is more outlandish.

I've heard from a very trustworthy source that the PDSA send their spare dogs to North Korea, but the North Koreans being soooo evil feed them to their nuclear program rather than their starving people.


----------



## bendeus (Apr 24, 2013)

nogojones said:


> or even better, make something up that is more outlandish.
> 
> I've heard from a very trustworthy source that the PDSA send their spare dogs to North Korea, but the North Koreans being soooo evil feed them to their nuclear program rather than their starving people.


 
Or that the knitted 'angora' sweaters in the Barnardo's shop on Abercwmboi high street are actually made from the straggly hair of junkies lured into the shop and 'harvested' by the elderly matrons therein?

Source was impeccable, natch


----------



## Gromit (Apr 24, 2013)

If I say I can't quote a source then I can't. Certainly not on a public message board.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2013)

don't make the accusation then


----------



## bendeus (Apr 24, 2013)

ddraig said:


> don't make the accusation then



This. I also have an impeccable source on the inside of said organisation, who has reason to check their accounts pretty regularly and who tells me the opposite of what you are stating on a public mb . 

VK are a charity and therefore reliant on the trust of public and funders alike. Uncorroborated, apocryphal shite such as that you are posting could do them lasting damage if read by the right sources. It's majorly irresponsible, IMVHO


----------



## nogojones (Apr 24, 2013)

but it's true about the dogs


----------



## ddraig (May 7, 2013)

update with mealy mouthed shite response from mtv attached
http://valleysarehere.com/2013/05/07/lets-take-it-to-the-boss/


----------



## ddraig (Jun 4, 2013)

bad roles models
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/showbiz/one-show-presenter-alex-jones-4044887


> However, the Welsh presenter reserved her most stinging criticism for The Valleys, which caused a storm of protest when it was launched last year.
> “It’s kind of like Towie (The Only Way Is Essex) or Made In Chelsea but based in the Welsh valleys. You have to see it to believe it – and it doesn’t make you greatly proud of your nation,” the presenter told the Radio Times.
> Asked what she would like to ban, she added: “It sounds really old-fashioned but I think there are too many of these reality shows like Keeping Up With The Kardashians, which have a very negative effect on impressionable girls. It’s a worry.





> *“When I was young there wasn’t all this emphasis on tanning, whitening your teeth and having boob enlargements. If I ever become a mother I’m going to be really careful about what my daughter watches on television.”*


and


> Welsh stylist Wenda James-Rowe recently gave a presentation to Welsh AMs in which she advocated workshops as a way of helping youngsters who are exposed to an endless diet of airbrushed celebrity images putting them under pressure to conform .
> The cross-party group on eating disorders heard that these workshops could be vital in helping tackle a range of problems among pupils affected by low self esteem.
> “Children already have programmes that deal with sex education and bullying in schools but body confidence is an aspect yet to be developed,” she said.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2014)

could be getting AXED!! 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/whats-on-news/mtv-valleys-controversial-show-set-7199342



> Rumours at MTV that the drunken antics of The Valleys stars could soon stop as the show is reportedly set be scrapped have been welcomed by a Welsh campaign group opposed to the programme.
> 
> The Welsh reality show is thought to have been axed due to the popularity of its rival, Ex On The Beach.
> 
> ...


tidy!


----------



## nogojones (Jun 2, 2014)

Normally we try and save Welsh jobs


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2014)

wouldn't it be based in London with hardly any Welsh jobs?


----------

